# Hartford Kit - Hobart Estates Caboose



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Hi

Just a hopeful shot in the dark here. Looking through my as yet unmade kit I've got everything except the written instruction sheets and the plan of the frames. I know I took them out when I was doing a dry run about 6 years ago but I can't find them anywhere! I've got everything else for all the disconnects and skeleton cars I've made/yet to do but not the sheets I actually want lol.

Anyway, I wonder if anyone would be kind enough if they have them if they could scan them for me, or do any sort of copy for me somehow? Of course I'll be glad to reimburse any costs incurred. Thankyou.

Ken


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would contact Bob Hartford and ask if he still has a copy. I think [email protected] still gets to him.


----------



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Hi Pete and thank you for your speedy reply. Actually that's a first class suggestion. I was under the impression the kits werent available any more but thanks for the link!

Regards
Ken


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

scl said:


> Hi Pete and thank you for your speedy reply. Actually that's a first class suggestion. I was under the impression the kits werent available any more but thanks for the link!
> 
> Regards
> Ken


Ken,
The kits aren't available from Bob as Ozark Miniatures took over Hartford a while ago. The caboose is listed as 'out of stock' as I believe they are trying to make the full kits available again.
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24053

If Bob doesn't have the instructions, maybe Ozark does.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

I would think that Bob Hartford will be able to help with the documents requested in electronic PDF format. from what I hear not totally thrilled with how Ozark is handing things, But he did get paid this time.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ken,
I have what you are looking for.
Please send me your contact information & I will send you copies of the instructions and drawings.

Craig


----------



## scl (May 12, 2008)

Hi Craig

Thanks so much for that - I've pm'd you 

Regards
Ken


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have this same kit with no instructions.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim Hytrek said:


> I also have this same kit with no instructions.


Well, it is 6 years later, so I suggest you send PM's ("conversations") to the original post-ers.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I did, thanks


----------

